# not sure what to call it



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I originally planed to build a polisher but I think it ended up a intank filter of sorts. After reading many threads here and other research I decided to do an experiment. From my understanding one critical element missing from the biological I have missing ,and am sure many others are as well, is oxygen. I built this filter to incorporate O into the bio rings. 
Water comes in through holes in top, then through filter floss, then 2 layers of filter pad, then into bio rings, at bottom of bio rings is a single coil of air line with holes in the coiled section, then another piece of filter pad and cutoff pieces from cutting them to fit. Tubing is tight to top of bottle and goes to the bottom so water is drawn through the bottle from the top to the bottom then up to the powerhead. Air line also comes in at top and I have 2 zip ties holding it snug to intake tube. Filter pads are cut a little bigger than the bottle and a hole cut in middle to slide air line and intake tube in. The bottle is made of 2 bottles ,one with bottom cut and one with top cut. Bottom bottle is just barely larger diameter and they fit snugly when put together. This way I can easily take apart and reassemble. A short piece tube at top ove






















r threads down to ring at top of bottle and up to powerhead . I had to put a bubble deflector at top because the $17 powerhead I picked up kept sucking in bubbles through tiny gap near mount. 
Please let me know what you all think or questions.


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry about sideways pick. After running for 3 hrs it was almost impossible to tell the fish were in water.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

So Forest, the bottle is attached directly to the intake? Is there a coupling or does it fit on? Looks like a very efficient intank filter. I have often thought about doing somtihng with my powerheads to help with biofiltration. Somtimes I wrap a sock of filterpad around my intake to quickly fiter out large debris, but I've never considered addind a chamber for additional media. Really nice idea. I'm thinking about somthing using your bottle idea that would attatch directly to the outlet nozzle. The water would blow through the media and then out into the tank through holes drilled in the bottom of the plastic bottle.​
Thanks for posting, I love this type of diy project...eaaasy, inexpensive, and effective. $17 powerhead, then just used bottles and media. Nice

,


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

It is directly to the intake, $1and change for a 1' piece of tube and I only used 2" of it. Fits bottle top and slips snug to inlet. 1st reason for going on inlet side is it will keep debris from getting to impeller and possible clog, 2 nd reason is this powerhead has a rotating outlet. Its a 160gph head


----------

